# Alien Invasion or UFO type music.. Any ideas?



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello & Welcome to our twisted lil family....LOL Somewhere i think i should have some alien sound effect / background music,
PM me your email & I'll see what i can come up with.I know there are some free sites out there with SFX, maybe some here will chime in with the sites.


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi DL,

Thank you for your welcome and answer.
I sent you a pm with my email.

I seen some of your music post already.. great stuff in there!

HS


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I think you need a theremin


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are my favorite 50's-ish sci-fi / alien mp3s:

Soundtrack from The Day the Earth Stood Still, tracks 2,5,6,11,12,13,18. Plenty of theremin alongside the orchestra, and it's Bernard Herrmann so you know it's good music.

Soundtrack from The Thing From Another World, tracks 2 and 9-12. More theremin accompanying the orchestra.

Forrest Ackerman and Frank Coe - Music for Robots - Side 2. Not really music, just lots of weird spacy sound effects right out of 1964.

Attilio Mineo - Man in Space with Sounds. Old timey music with old timey space sound effects. Each track starts with a cheesy announcer though - kinda takes away from the mood.

Morton Subotnick - Silver Apples of the Moon. Again, not so much "music" as "whatever sounds Morton could get from a synthesizer in 1967".

The Electrosoniks - Electronic Music. More musical than some of the other selections above, but it's all electronic (no orchestra). It might work.

One Step Beyond - the theme to the old TV show is terrificly eerie.

Of course, there's a heck of a lot of sci-fi rock and roll music from the late 50's and early 60's, but I'm not sure that would be as appropriate for a home haunt.


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello Dinosaur... 
Thank you for your very thought filled answer. Much much appreciated!

Day The Earth Stood Still! Yes indeed.. great choice. I own the movie, even had it in vhs... and I believe I have in my files a couple of mp3's from the soundtrack. Been a few years since I listened to them... but I will dig out that old hard drive to find them.

I am into movie soundtracks.. and I own the 1984 "Thing" cd. I do not have the older one... but re-listened to the 1984 version tonight.. and think I can use a couple from it.

Been surfing around the net tonight for some of your other mentions. I have found online samples from Morton Subotnick and Attilio.

Hmmm.... also I had a bit of enlightenment today. I am taking some ADOBE training presently... in my "Web Premium" package is the software "SOUND BOOTH." Been focusing on the other programs in the class... SB was an added one that we have not touched yet. Though..I found tonight that they have sci-fi filters that I think can dub over some songs I already own. It will be an interesting try and learning session.. but I will give it a shot.

Thanks again!


----------



## Halloween Jack (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd suggest Louis and Bebe Barron's soundtrack to "Forbidden Planet" - the first electronic soundtrack to a major motion picture. Very spacey, and ominous as the Monster from the Id begins walking.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Dude*

I about forgot about Forbidden Planet. Likely the first electronic score in history... pretty sparsely arranged, but a fun listen.


----------

